# Please help with dreaded net wrap wadding up on rollers in baler



## fastline (Mar 2, 2013)

Looking online, it seems common enough that you may have to hold your mouth just right to get net to work. Maybe that fancy new baler is all I need!! For now I have to make do with this POS M&W 1500 baler. Net feeds above the pickup head thus requires that you are actively pickup up hay to work.

I had the net working well and probably did 120 bales with only my hay clogging issues at the intake. As I start to get that understood, I started having net problems. When I first saw this, I noticed there are pads (brakes) that ride on the sides of the net roll but as it spooled off, the brake was no longer touching. It was free wheeling and back lashing. There is also a bar that rides on the top of the roll that looks "fabbed" but should work. There are a couple springs and such so I put them on top and tried to apply a little pressure. Roll will not take any and still feed from the rollers, it will just slip in them. Acts like rollers need more bite. Net will randomly wrap on rubber or Aluminum roller.

SO.... Backlash is on issue I am working on with the net roll and need ideas on how to get that right towards the end of a roll (lighter and spins faster). I got to a point just to get done where I was throttling down the pto to idle before cut off just to reduce net speed.

However, I am also now just getting random wads on the rollers and it is OH so fun with this machine to climb up under it to mess withe the net rollers. When I cut the net off, I just run the blade over the rollers. I have read where burrs of my type may not be good but I am not sure how else you are supposed to get it off? I am at a point now where every other bale will fail the netting and it is getting OLD! I just need to keep that baler moving.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I wish I knew the particulars of that type net system and could offer more than support.

I do know that on some early net systems that keeping tension as the net roll decreased was an issue. I also remember reading a discussion where people applied baby powder on the earlier net wraps to keep them from sticking to something.

Congratulations on the 120 rolls. Looks like you have the plugging part figured out.

I bet there is someone here who will know the net solution and post a simple fix.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

If you have any burrs or such on the rollers it won't work. Polish them up with emery cloth or a flat file and coat the rubber roll ( if it has one) liberally with baby powder. It sounds like your net knife needs sharpening too. I never cut near the rollers unless I have the knife blade parallel to the roller. If it was working well before it may be crap on the knife/wiper. Good luck


----------



## Welt Ranch (Jan 17, 2012)

Fastline,

Dont mean take take focus off of your baler but I didnt see the point in starting another thread right after yours on something so similar.

I am having a similar problem with my Vermeer 605K. I can wrap 3 or 4 bales with no problems then net will wrap around one of the rubber feeder rollers. I have tried putting corn starch on the rollers and it only works for a couple of bales. I shaperned the knife and it still does it.

Is it possible that its the brand of netwrap? I use golden harvest made by tama. Would loosening the tension on the rollers do anything? Any other suggestions?

I have gotten to the point were I'm tired of pulling netwrap out of the rollers and just switched over to twine.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Fast line, I am not sure about your baler but the net must have enough tension on it to keep from back lashing. You should just barely be able to pull the net off of the roll. If it is freewheeling, adjust the brake system so there is resistance.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

If I carry the bale in my NH BR780A baler too long with the PTO running after wrapping, the net wrap will sometimes catch and get wrapped around a roller.

So now, if I have to carry the baler more than 10-15 seconds after wrapping to find a good place to drop it, I shut the PTO off, go drop it, then come back and resume baling.

But do check for burrs, etc.

Ralph


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Fastline.To cut netwrap off rollers use a utility knife with hook type blades.You can find them at any building supply store.You can slide it right along the roller with out hurting the roller.If you have cut on a rubber roller you probably ruined it.

Welt Ranch,The K thru XL balers netwrap system sucked.I'd try a different brand of netwrap.I sell Pritchett brand and do have a few guys with that series of balers using it and they say it works better then lighter wraps.GH is quite light netwap.

Or you guys could trade up to SM or N series of Vermeer and no rollers on netwrap system.*********


----------



## R Ball (Feb 26, 2013)

Yep, it the tension on the net (brake) is not tight enough, not even a sharp knife will cut it 
Well. 
I adjust mine like it is a bait casting reel. Never have a problem and its a Vemeer .


----------



## fastline (Mar 2, 2013)

I guess I am a bit confused You are supposed to apply corn starch or baby powder to the rollers but would they not cause "less" grip from the rollers? I already cannot get enough grip from the rubber roller to pull net with a higher tension.

Also, I have heard sharpening the cut off blade can help. I am curious how to know it is dull or what a dull cut off does? I know the points are sharp enough to dice me but the points are doing the cutting. If it should be razor sharp, I would not consider it as such.

I could also see if the cut off is not clean, a dangling piece of net is all it would take to cause problems. How do a know?


----------



## 1eyedjack (Feb 28, 2013)

You want the rubber roller to feed the net wrap thru it. The baby powder /corn starch keeps the net from sticking to the rubber roller . You want to pull thru while still gripping the net wrap. I have seen old net wrap have problems too ........hot/cold who knows .....why the net wrap goes bad.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Buy New Holland baler, problem solved. If have trouble with net wrap it is because the roll is empty. Baby powder is for diapers not balers.


----------



## fastline (Mar 2, 2013)

What makes the NH not have issues? which model? How much?

I will admit that I a itching to dump this baler but pocket book says no right now. Too many other expenses. Need a swather, rake, and baler.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I have had a 688, br780, and br780a all with no net problems. If I do have any problems my service man can usually fix over the phone.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

1eyedjack said:


> You want the rubber roller to feed the net wrap thru it. The baby powder /corn starch keeps the net from sticking to the rubber roller . You want to pull thru while still gripping the net wrap. I have seen old net wrap have problems too ........hot/cold who knows .....why the net wrap goes bad.


This is also my understanding. Powder is to keep it from wrapping around the roller.


----------

